# Can I wear a Pea Coat for the following?



## tiltedkilted (May 22, 2012)

I'm a college student and the nature of my work doesn't require me to wear a Suit/Blazer, only trousers/shirt/tie. Can I wear a peacoat over my outfit? How about over a blazer/suit on the off chance that I have to wear a jacket?

I will have med school interviews in about another year and plan to get an overcoat at that time.


----------



## Yodan731 (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes, a pea coat would be appropriate in your situation. I would avoid a pea-coat on only the most formal of occasions that you are wearing a suit (i.e. a wedding, funeral, or job interview). Otherwise, it is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## hardline_42 (Jan 20, 2010)

tiltedkilted said:


> I'm a college student and the nature of my work doesn't require me to wear a Suit/Blazer, only trousers/shirt/tie. Can I wear a peacoat over my outfit? How about over a blazer/suit on the off chance that I have to wear a jacket?
> 
> I will have med school interviews in about another year and plan to get an overcoat at that time.


A peacoat is a casual piece of outerwear, but I don't see why it couldn't be worn over the outfit you describe. The only issue with wearing it over a sport coat/ blazer is that there's seldom enough room for one under a peacoat. They tend to be rather fitted compared to overcoats.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

It is best that each item of your entire outfit comes in a about the same level of formality/dressiness. Otherwise the one item will call attention to itself, and not in a good way. The peacoat is worn by sailors and is very informal, on the level of casual pants and at most a sweater. It should be worn over a blazer or suit only if the alternative is freezing. On the other hand, since modern dentistry has yet to come to Molvania, perhaps customs where you live are different.


----------



## tiltedkilted (May 22, 2012)

How is this coat? I think it's a bit large; I got it in Large, should've gotten Medium I think.



[URL="https://i.imgur.com/uaCfT.jpg?1"]


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

It all depends on the pea coat. I have a beautiful Burberry that's well made of excellent material, wonderfully detailed, properly tailored, and long enough to cover any suit or sport jacket I own. But my original Schott pea coat is a rough and casual piece fit only for wear over jeans.

If the sleeves are the right length, the jacket you picture may not be too big (it's hard to tell form those pictures). I often wear a sweater under mine, so I like a little extra room.

If you ever come across a really good one (especially pure or blended cashmere from Loro Piana, Zegna, etc) at a high end outlet or thrift, you'll find a life-long companion you can wear with almost anything. I've worn a good pea coat to work over a suit or jacket my entire career as an academic surgeon.


----------



## tiltedkilted (May 22, 2012)

bluesman said:


> It all depends on the pea coat. I have a beautiful Burberry that's well made of excellent material, wonderfully detailed, properly tailored, and long enough to cover any suit or sport jacket I own. But my original Schott pea coat is a rough and casual piece fit only for wear over jeans.
> 
> If the sleeves are the right length, the jacket you picture may not be too big (it's hard to tell form those pictures). I often wear a sweater under mine, so I like a little extra room.
> 
> If you ever come across a really good one (especially pure or blended cashmere from Loro Piana, Zegna, etc) at a high end outlet or thrift, you'll find a life-long companion you can wear with almost anything. I've worn a good pea coat to work over a suit or jacket my entire career as an *academic surgeon.*


Tell me more, I'm interested in Gen/Ortho surg, EM, Gas, Rads and Rad Onc. A first generation minority college student would love some advice via PM.


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

tiltedkilted said:


> A first generation minority college student would love some advice via PM.


You have to experience these for yourself to make up your mind. We're all different, and what appeals to one repels another. I can't imagine doing most of what the specialists you mention do every day. When you observe and participate in the activities that are right for you, you'll know it.

Just don't pick a specialty for any reason other than how it makes you feel. If you don't love it, you won't achieve the greatness that's in you. It's no different from picking clothes or a mate - use your own judgment, but don't form that judgment on the basis of second-hand observations.


----------



## Yodan731 (Jan 23, 2011)

arkirshner said:


> It is best that each item of your entire outfit comes in a about the same level of formality/dressiness. Otherwise the one item will call attention to itself, and not in a good way. The peacoat is worn by sailors and is very informal, on the level of casual pants and at most a sweater. It should be worn over a blazer or suit only if the alternative is freezing. On the other hand, since modern dentistry has yet to come to Molvania, perhaps customs where you live are different.


I disagree that the peacoat is "very" informal, being a member of the Department of the Navy (Marine Corps), I noticed that the peacoat was often worn with the military version of business dress, and as such is perfectly acceptable for use over a jacket and tie, provided the peacoat is longer than the sports-jacket in question. As stated before, I would avoid wearing it with suit at more formal suit appropriate events, but wouldn't think twice about wearing it with any other time.


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

We are talking about civilian use, and in civilian use the peacoat is very informal.


----------



## blairrob (Oct 30, 2010)

As a college student living on campus a large collection of outerwear is a rarity, even for the well heeled, and thus while agree with Arkirshner in principle I believe a good peacoat is quite acceptable in most if not all circumstances for students. A peacoat that provides a little room for a heavy sweater or sportcoat while not looking sloppy without them would serve you quite well.

As an aside, internships are for discovering what specialities you do find interesting, yes? Mind you, if you can outdrink your schoolmates regularly (on successive nights), sleep at the drop of a hat irrespective of all manner of noises and activities around you _and_ wake up in the morning to (surrepticiously applied)freshly polished toenails and then head to the hospital thus fitted out you are the stuff great surgeons are made of, irrespective of bluesman's forthcoming and illegitimate protestations.


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

Probably the most versatile coat would be a 3/4 length navy single-breasted overcoat. Or perhaps a heavier than usual covert coat.


----------



## bluesman (Aug 17, 2009)

blairrob said:


> _f you can outdrink your schoolmates regularly (on successive nights), sleep at the drop of a hat irrespective of all manner of noises and activities around you and wake up in the morning to (surrepticiously applied)freshly polished toenails and then head to the hospital thus fitted out you are the stuff great surgeons are made of..._


_

And having hit upon the very reasons I became a surgeon, you legitimize my protestations.








_


----------



## pleasehelp (Sep 8, 2005)

I seem to remember having this same issue when I was a student. An overcoat wasn't practical for me at the time, so I figured that I could use a peacoat over a suit. If I recall correctly, it didn't work out so well because of sizing issues. The peacoat that fit fine over sweaters, etc. felt too restrictive over a suit, although that may be in part due to me being unaccustomed to wearing suits on a regular basis at that time.

If the sizing works then I think you're fine wearing a peacoat over a suit (particularly as a college student).


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

^^^ 
The peacoat is supposed to be cut close to the body. By its very nature it should be to tight to fit over a suit. On the other hand, the duffel coat is appropriate over a wider range than the peacoat. The duffle is cut to be worn not at all close to the body, it is informal enough to be worn over just a shirt, while it is not much of a strech to find it also worn over a sportcoat. Perhaps the reason the duffel is considered dressier than the peacoat is that the duffel is associated not with enlisted men but with Field Marshall Montgomery.


----------



## MicTester (Oct 8, 2009)

arkirshner said:


> On the other hand, since modern dentistry has yet to come to Molvania, perhaps customs where you live are different.


+1


----------

